# AML still runnin?



## CCCP (Nov 8, 2013)

hey guys, SWIM is about to re-up, is AMl(Andromed) still up n runnin with good results? lemme know.


----------



## shenky (Nov 22, 2013)

CCCP said:


> hey guys, SWIM is about to re-up, is AMl(Andromed) still up n runnin with good results? lemme know.



Does SWIM want to spend 8 million dollars for a single vial of testosterone?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 23, 2013)

....I cant swim.  if your chasing me, and theres a river infront of us.  were gona have to fight till the  other one stops breathing

what are yall  talking about?


----------



## shenky (Nov 23, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....I cant swim.  if your chasing me, and theres a river infront of us.  were gona have to fight till the  other one stops breathing
> 
> what are yall  talking about?



He wants to know if u can teach him to swjm


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 24, 2013)

shenky said:


> He wants to know if u can teach him to swjm



I cant swim myself?


----------



## musclebird (Nov 25, 2013)

I placed an order with them a little while ago, I paid, I always have my package within 3 days from them, but this time no package... Its bein a week now, I asked for a tracking number and no reply back yet (its bin 2 days). But there replys lately seem to take a little longer these day (probably busy and they took their 24 hour guarantee reply policy off their site) I'll let you know if I get my stuff (I think I will) but its kinda sketch in me out. I got mad acne from their mast my last blast, so their stuff is real. I'll let you know when I get a reply from them and/or my package. I'll have to check my p o box tomorrow


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 25, 2013)

my advice to you.   Stay away from labs that use websites.   it's bad business.


----------



## Hardpr (Nov 25, 2013)

i would stick to tried and true soviet gear.   either that or back stroke


----------



## AndroSport (Nov 25, 2013)

always had good experience with their stuff...

I don't like using websites either... i just send message via secure email.


----------



## AliCat (Nov 26, 2013)

shenky said:


> Does SWIM want to spend 80 dollars for a single vial of testosterone?



Doesn't sound that bad.  My dr charges almost $600 for 10 injections -- with testing it's more than that.


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 28, 2013)

aml is awesome, they work with the customers too, they had a sale going on and i asked if i could get deals, and they let me get it even though it was over, i didn't end up getting it cause shit happened but aml is up there, enjoying their stuff


----------



## shenky (Nov 28, 2013)

Why the hell are they so expensive?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes that is the pretty crazy part. Holy shit they're a lot! Everything has been good with them dennis?? You must be bathing dough fukker


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 28, 2013)

i use to buy from a dealer and paid alot more, i consider aml to be cheap aha, was paying ova a dolla per ****in vial


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Holy. Fukking. Shit....Ouch!!


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 28, 2013)

yea :S but its also canada, states has alot cheaper gear, i trust aml so i dont mind paying the extra bit


----------



## musclebird (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey I just got all my gear from them, they never replied to my email tho but w/e haha I would suggest you order from them. Quick shipping, their friendly, convenient ordering process from the site and they have 30 percent off all test right now and no pip from there gear so far for me... But there t 400 hurts if not mixed


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 29, 2013)

Ehhhh musclebird, Ill take my chances elsewhere but ty


----------



## Popeye (Nov 29, 2013)

shenky said:


> Does SWIM want to spend ** dollars for a single vial of testosterone?





ImDennis said:


> i use to buy from a dealer and paid alot more, i consider aml to be cheap aha, was paying like *** per ****in vial



Guys, youre both new, how bout you respect our rules...there is no price talk of any kind...anywhere on UGB, whether in the UNCENSORED section or not...


----------



## Galaxy (Nov 29, 2013)

holy fuk boys respect the rules


----------



## musclebird (Nov 29, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ehhhh musclebird, Ill take my chances elsewhere but ty



Yeah man, I'm in Canada tho so more convenient for me haha


----------



## shenky (Nov 29, 2013)

Right. I was actually just reading a lot of good feedback on AML


----------



## ImDennis (Nov 29, 2013)

if it means anything, i will vouch for aml, if they sponsored me and gave me free gear to spread the word about them that would be awesome aha


----------



## shenky (Nov 29, 2013)

There's so much free gear floating around a few forums. New UGL's are popping out of the blue, hiring vets to do log reports for free gear


----------



## shenky (Nov 29, 2013)

I haven't been so lucky, but it's out there


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Nov 30, 2013)

shenky said:


> I haven't been so lucky, but it's out there



Probably because they've met you hahaha


----------



## musclebird (Nov 30, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Ehhhh musclebird, Ill take my chances elsewhere but ty


Hey man aml has an deal on right now that for new customers you get a free vial of test product. No catch at all, but you do have to pay shipping


----------



## Trust (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello guys!
Its been a while , i havent been on a lot...been busy with life , family , works and all kinds of stuff...
Yes, AML is still good to go. 
They actually do have a free test special for new customers, so people can try their products risk free.
Btw if someone can obtain gear cheaper, good for them...but before saying AML cost a million bucks per bottle, you guys should make a proper market analysis. There is much more expensive shit running around, and not exactly better quality to say the least. Forget about street prices, that is at least double the price...
/cheers


----------



## shenky (Nov 30, 2013)

Trust said:


> Hello guys!
> Its been a while , i havent been on a lot...been busy with life , family , works and all kinds of stuff...
> Yes, AML is still good to go.
> They actually do have a free test special for new customers, so people can try their products risk free.
> ...



. We were also considering the generally inflated gear market in Canada as opposed to the states. Similar to Australia, you'd have to expect to pay a higher premium. I didn't consider this when first visiting AML's page


----------



## Trust (Nov 30, 2013)

Not only that bro, AML pretty much ALWAYS have some sort of sale going on, which makes it even more interesting


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 30, 2013)

Too much damn money


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2013)

Its craziness. Dennis needs to be reborn into the US matrix


----------

